# sevcon gen4 size4 and Motenergy ME1012 motor synchronization



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

alper3509 said:


> İ bought a New Me1012 motor and sevcon gen4 size4.
> Sevcon controller has never programmed Yet.
> When i try to RUN my me1012 motor with sevcon controller, there is an problem occuried.
> Is My controller need a program for running ME1012?
> Why i cant Drive my motor with unprogrammed sevcon gen4 size4?


That is an AC motor. The controller must have certain parameters set in order to properly generate the 3 phase power relative to the motor rotor position and speed. For instance, what is the type of feedback on the 5 pin connector? What is the pole count? There may also be circuit parameters which need to be set. What is the control input? 0 to 5V? or Hall effect? Or what is the voltage for the contactor?

These types of controllers can be used with many different motors and in different applications. There are perhaps a dozen key parameters which must be set correctly for your motor and circuit. If you don't have the equipment and skills to do this yourself, contact the dealer from whom you purchased the Sevcon and have him do it for you.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

Firstly, thank you for your response.
Secondly, i bought my motor from electricmotorsports in US but i bought my controller from ebay in Korea.
My dealer hasnt got much technical information about controller. I am staying in Turkey and nobody knows that kind of issue about controllers. What am i going to do now i dont know.
I conclude that you tell, " your controller can not drive any PMAC motor without programmed and without motor parameters" 
Therefore, Should i need programme this sevcon gen4 size4 controller?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

you should contact Sevcon, they might be able to help you.
But you will have to buy an adapter to program the controller, this adapter costs about 300 euro's. Without it you cant program the sevcon, because their software only works with that adapter.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

it costs too much but i have to buy it.
Where should i buy this programmer?(website,link)


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

more infromation on the programming http://yameb.blogspot.nl/2013/08/etekchopper-using-sevcon-gen4-motor.html

you need an IXXAT compact usb to can adapter. no clue where to get it, you could get it directly form IXXAT i have read online.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

alper3509 said:


> it costs too much but i have to buy it.
> Where should i buy this programmer?(website,link)


Try electricmotorsports. They may have a parameter list for that controller. It is possible they, or someone they know can rent you the programmer. Or try the motor manufacturer. If you do buy the programmer and get your motor running such that no further adjustments will be needed, then sell the programmer and recoup some of the cost.

This aspect, the program/programmer cost, is a real PITA for the hobbyist and one-time users. And even worse, like with Sevcon, newer model controllers don't work with older programmers. So be careful what you buy.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

My controller was produced by Sevcon in 2010


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What controller did you buy on ebay? There are some that ONLY work with AB encoders and are used with AC Induction motors.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

i bought that controller
http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums...p?f=31&t=54748

--> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261420029279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

if i programme my controller, the problem will solve?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe.... depends on how willing you are to tune the motor. They're tricky.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

but in this topic which you send, controller supports UVW and AB sensor type but not supports sin/cos sensor types.
Are you sure about not supporting hall sensors.
My motor has no sin/cos sensor. It has only UVW Hall effect sensor
Can you look this picture?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just going to post that. It had been a few months so I appologize. The newer Motenergy motors are Sin/Cos sensors, so I was confused. Yours seems to be Hall effect so I think it should work, but you still need to get it set up for your motor (likely have to send to electric motorsport). 

They're not easy to tune... and you would have to buy an IXXAT cable to set it up.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

is my ME1012 motor has hall effect sensors, isnt it?. I am confused too and i am scared of get laid


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Call or Email electricmotorsport.com

I don't tune/program these so at this point I'm unsure. They're usually sold as a matched motor/controller.


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys!

I am looking for DVT software to finally program my Sevcon.

I have got everything what I need..motor, controller, IXXAT interface, file with parameters for my motor, instruction manual...only DVT software is missing

Sevcon could provide it but for big $$$


----------

